# le topic des films / reportages vidéos d'époque !



## mistercz100 (5 Novembre 2013)

si notre très cher PASCAL est okay j'aimerai créer un topic sur les films et reportages vidéos d'époque du mac !
avec les liens


Film les pirates de la silicone valley , vous y trouverez plusieurs macintosh 128 !
 le film dure 1h30 !

 lien vers le film complet en streaming

Watch Les Pirates de la Silicon Valley | Ion Mirzenco Episodes | Videos | Blip


ci dessous le lien vers les vidéo daily motion du film !

les pirates de la silicon valley - Forum Fr




<< Les Pirates de la Silicon Valley relate les débuts de la micro-informatique individuelle aux États-Unis du début des années 1970 à la fin des années 1980 et met en scène la rivalité entre les célèbres duos Steve Jobs et Steve Wozniak, et William Henry Bill Gates III et Paul Allen. Les premiers étaient les cofondateurs et PDG d'Apple, qui ont lancé les premiers Apple I et puis les Macintosh, largement basé sur les recherches du Palo Alto Research Center de Xerox. Les seconds étaient les cofondateurs de la société Microsoft, programmeurs du premier Altair Basic sur Altair 8800 puis diffuseur de MS-DOS puis de Windows et de logiciels de bureautique, comme Word et Multiplan et de nombreuses implémentations du langage BASIC sur IBM PC puis compatible PC.
Après le succès mondial de l'Apple II qui a fait la fortune de la société Apple, son nouvel ordinateur, le Macintosh a plusieurs longueurs d'avance sur le couple IBM / Microsoft. Le Macintosh a besoin, pour réussir son lancement, des logiciels de Microsoft. Apple lui prête un prototype en espérant que son Mac OS ne sera pas piraté mais Microsoft développe sa variante Windows associé à la souris d'Apple dans le plus grand secret.
Les deux entreprises s'affrontent dans une compétition technologique et relationnelle au sommet et historique de pionniers visionnaires...>>




















*******************************************************************************************************


reportage les cinglés de l'informatique !

Les Cinglés de l&#8217;informatique (Triumph of the Nerds en V.O.) est un documentaire américain de 1996 qui, en trois parties de 45mn, raconte l&#8217;épopée de la micro-informatique de 1970 à nos jours (1996, donc).

Robert X. Cringely, au volant de sa Thunderbird rouge, retrace le parcours de gens comme Ed Roberts, Steve Jobs, Steve Wozniak ou Bill Gates et nous raconte comment une bande de nerds hippies passionnés ont transformé nos vies. Malgré l&#8217;évidente fascination de Cringley pour l&#8217;argent, le documentaire est réellement passionnant de bout en bout (avec son petit look 90&#8217;s désuet), et vous captivera même si vous n&#8217;êtes pas un gros geek (mais qui n&#8217;est pas un peu geek en 2009 ?).

Le documentaire datant de 1996, on n&#8217;y parlera pas de Google, de cloud computing (ou alors juste comme d&#8217;une utopie), d&#8217;interface tactile ni de mobilité. On ne parlera pas non plus du retour salvateur de Steve Jobs chez Apple avec l&#8217;iMac, l&#8217;iPod et l&#8217;iPhone.



Les Cinglés de l'Informatique, le triomphe des nerds - foxylounge

Les cingles de l'informatique [documentaire complet] - YouTube


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2013)

Explication sur le rôle de la modération :

Ce forum est le votre, mon rôle ici n'est pas de vous dicter ce que vous pouvez y mettre, tant que ça respecte deux critères :

1) respect des conditions d'utilisation des forums, notamment ce qui concerne le flood (ça ne signifie pas que le reste est moins important, juste que les autres consignes à respecter sont assez évidentes pour parler d'elles même, le flood l'est moins, et le manque d'intérêt évident de certains types de sujets y est étroitement apparenté).

2) respect du thème du forum (donc, ici l'univers des vieux Mac et des anciens OS).

Donc, pour ce qui est de ce topic ci, ces deux critères me semblent respectés, donc, que je sois "okay" ou non n'entre pas en ligne de compte (mais bon, je le suis), il ne m'appartient pas de décider de son droit de cité, je dois juste veiller à ce qu'il respecte (dans la durée) les deux conditions précitées, ce que je compte bien faire. 

Edit : ah, au fait, c'est "Pascal", ou "Pascal 77" (avec un espace), ou même encore "P77", mais pas "PASCAL" (qui pourrait me faire confondre avec un autre membre : "PA5CAL")


----------



## melaure (7 Novembre 2013)

Il y avait d'autres messages avant la modération ? Rien compris ...


Bref sujet intéressant. Ce qui serait cool, ce serait un site qui compile toutes les pub et films de présentation des produits Apple ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Il y avait d'autres messages avant la modération ? Rien compris ...



non, je réagissais juste à :



mistercz100 a dit:


> si notre très cher PASCAL est okay j'aimerai créer un topic sur les films et reportages vidéos d'époque du mac !


----------



## mistercz100 (10 Novembre 2013)

je remet un lien pour le film les pirates de la silicon valley car le 1ere ne marche plus !

Watch Videos Online | Les pirates de la Silicon Valley | Veoh.com


----------



## mistercz100 (13 Novembre 2013)

sinon n'hésitez pas à regarder ce film il est vraiment bien fait ! et je pense très proche de la réalité par rapport notamment au dernier film sur steve jobs sortie au cinema cet été ( selon Woz )


----------

